# Lake Rabun Fishing???



## volguy (Jun 22, 2007)

anybody know anything about Rabun?  i have a friend that has invited us up to his house on rabun.  any help would be much appreciated......stripers, bass, crappie, whatever?  thanks so much in advance.


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2007)

i always throw a large black spinnerbait at night, and thats all. Never fished it during the day, if you go out at night, DO NOT FLY, youll end up on a bank somewhere,it gets pretty dark up there.


----------



## shortmag (Jun 22, 2007)

Theres a good population of bream and spotted bass in rabun... Same with Seed and Burton. Yellow perch are also abundant in the area. Id say the spots are probaly on some sort of summer pattern. Ask around once your up there.


----------



## volguy (Jun 22, 2007)

*fish*

any stripers or smallmouth?  is it a deep clear mountain lake with cold water or something different?


----------



## fredw (Jun 22, 2007)

*Todd*

This is what the DNR has to say about Rabun:

Rabun
2007 Fishing Prospects
Lake Rabun is an 834-acre lake located a few miles downstream of Lake Burton in the northeast corner of Georgia near Clayton. This mountain reservoir is long and narrow with miles of steep, rocky shoreline.  The upper two miles of the lake is relatively shallow and contains mud flats with weed beds along the river channel and long sections of blown down trees.  Spotted bass, largemouth bass, bluegill and shellcrackers are the favorite targets of local anglers.  Yellow perch and walleye also are seasonally abundant.

Although the numbers of largemouth bass and spotted bass are nearly equal, largemouth bass are more abundant in the upper half of the lake whereas spotted bass seem to prefer the deeper and rockier shorelines on the lower half of the lake.  Largemouths will average 14-inches in length and 1.5 lbs. in weight.  Spotted bass will run a little bigger than normal this year.  Anglers can expect 1 out of every 3 spots to be over 2 lbs.  Super Flukes are a great lure to use for both species during the spring and fall months. During the summer, crank baits worked along points on the lower lake is an effective strategy.  Natural baits like nightcrawlers and crayfish will work year-around.  Unlike most clearwater mountain reservoirs, many of the points on the lower end of the lake support dense stands of submerged aquatic vegetation that extend from 10-20 feet deep.  These areas provide the perfect summertime retreat for bass, crappie, and bream during the heat of summer.

During early summer, anglers should try their luck fishing for yellow perch.  Yellow perch are great tasting and relatively easy to catch.  Anglers should concentrate their efforts along the shallow flats on the upper lake.  Good numbers of perch can be found along the river channel adjacent to the scattered weed beds.  Fishing with night crawlers or small shiners in these areas may yield a good stringer of yellow perch and an occasional walleye.

DNR initiated a walleye stocking program in 2001.  These stocking efforts created a sizeable population, and anglers now have an opportunity to catch walleye in northeast Georgia.  In mid-March, walleye migrate to the headwaters of Lake Rabun to spawn.  Georgia Powers Nacoochee Park is a great place to try your luck at nighttime walleye fishing.  This area is easily fished from the bank, and it is well lit at night.  The area from the bridge to about 100-yards upstream is the area of highest walleye spawning activity.  During generation periods, cast floating Rapalas, twister-tail grubs, or nightcrawlers across the river and work it back with a slow, steady retrieve.  From April through September, walleye roam the lower portions of the reservoir at depths from 30 to 50-feet feeding on blueback herring.  By October, walleye move onto shallow points at night to feed on small bluegill, yellow perch, and blueback herring.  Fishing at dusk with nightcrawlers and crank baits (Shad Raps, Rattle Traps, or Pointer 100s) on gently sloping points on the lower lake is a great way to catch walleye during the fall months.

Lake Rabun is also known for good bream fishing. Bream are easiest to catch during the summer when they congregate around boat docks. Bluegills readily take a cricket whereas the larger shellcrackers prefer red wigglers in deeper water. For anglers who enjoy fishing from shore, two small public fishing piers are located at the upper boat ramp.  For more information about Lake Rabun, visit the Georgia Power Company website at http://http://www.georgiapower.com/lakes/Rabun.asp.


----------



## TRC (Jun 22, 2007)

I grew up on Rabun and as a kid I can remember one thing so vividly. Sitting on our dock with a loaf of white bread just slap wearing out the bream. Don't fish for bream anymore but they sure use to be a lot of real big ones in Rabun. Have fun as it sure is one beautiful lake.....and if all else fails have some wonder bread handy! 

Tom


----------



## captainhook (Jun 22, 2007)

We used to fish that lake a lot. Our friends have a home about a mile from the dam and there are huge fish in there. If it's like it used to be you will be able to see 8-12 lb bass around most of the docks down on that end. It is gin clear and the big bass are almost impossible to catch. I would tell you about the biggest largemouth I have ever seen anywhere that was hanging out off a point and cruising around their dock but you wouldn't believe the size. The larger bass wouldn't eat live springlizards or shiners because they could see you so well when you fished off the dock. you can see the bottom 20 feet down plain as day. We used to tear up big crappie, bream and and yellow perch. I think there is hardly a more beautiful lake you could fish anywhere.


----------



## volguy (Jun 23, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks so much guys.  that tells me about all i need to know......clearwater fishing at its best.


----------



## sailorjohn (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the same bread/bream memories on that lake. I also remember the HUGE bass, and like he said, they are really tough to catch!


----------

